
A farmer's field of dreams buries climate change war - soundsop
http://www.theage.com.au/national/a-farmers-field-of-dreams-buries-climate-change-war-20091031-hqty.html
======
rmason
I used to work as an agronomist for twenty years and we would refer to
something like this as snake oil.

Leaving any possible environmental benefits aside it may be a net positive for
the soil, but the carbon injected is not going to replace fertilizer.

He's mining the nutrients out of the soil and when they're gone his yields
will take a dive.

